# If needed, the BEST thing to remove RUST from firearms



## DaleH (Dec 18, 2015)

_If ever needed_ ... FYI, the best product I've ever used to remove rust is called 'Frontier Cloth' by Big 45 Prodcuts. It is a special proprietary mix of monel and other stainless-type steels, but that are softer than barrel steels, but harder than rust. 

I've successfully used them to remove surface rust on many arms, including highly collectable Colt and Winchester arms, without blemishing or ruining the base bluing or parent patina.

See: https://www.big45.com


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the Tip and Link :beer:


----------



## 5150 (Dec 18, 2015)

I've used Rem Oil with #0000 steel wool and light buffing. Doesn't damage bluing, but you have to be careful. I'll try the "Frontier Cloth". Thanks


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ever try an empty piece of brass?


----------



## DaleH (Dec 18, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> Ever try an empty piece of brass?


Brass might work, I'm not saying it can't on some finishes or spots ... but I'm sure not chancing it. Collectors and museum firearm preservationists use and recommend that Frontier cloth *(only $6!)*, so for anything worth $$$$ value, I myself wouldn't take the chance it otherwise - just saying. 

I've successfully used it on an early model Winchester high wall that was easily worth $2,000 as purchased and then sold for >2X that as 'cleaned up'. I also used it on a 6" blued Colt Python that I bought 'cheap' because it had some _'frosting'_ on it due to the house where the safe was (in basement) had a fire and the finish was allegedly ruined. Sold that later for 4X the purchase price!

FWIW I have also handled guns and/or gun barrels where the bluing in an area that was hit by steel/copper wool or Scotchbrite has been permanently dulled. The Frontier cloth doesn't have that same dulling affect ... it retains the original finish and patina, less the surface rust of course.

As with anything, people can use what they wish ...


----------

